# 2008 Altima Sedan S- Air Conditioner



## Greent1274 (Sep 24, 2019)

Wondering if its possible to switch the manual air controls with the SE model automatic air controls without having to tear everything apart?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

No, not really. Main harness is different, for starters, plus a whole lot of other things that will need to be done. Besides, trust me when I say you are better off with manual air controls. Many people complain that their auto climate control doesn't work like it should.


----------



## BigBoss84 (Apr 7, 2020)

I think this is possible, I think it is not difficult to switch manual controls with automatic controls, but you have to know how to do it. If you do not understand anything in conditioning, better not try to do so. Then there may be a bigger problem than the current one. It is advisable to contact a specialist in the field, or a company specialized in this field. I would recommend that you contact Aircon Servicing, Cleaning & Repairing Singapore | SoCool Pte Ltd. They will help you.


----------



## LKbros (Aug 6, 2020)

Do check out these articles if you guys need any help with fixing your aircon. They really helped me!


----------

